# Proper storage



## gator325 (Jul 1, 2020)

What is the preferred method for storing Jeff's rubs?  I usually make a double batch to  have plenty on hand.
I usually store the mix in shaker bottles with lids in my freezer.
Is it better to just keep in on the shelf with my other seasonings?
Freezer or spice rack?
How long is it good for when stored?
Thank you for many happy meals.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 1, 2020)

Not sure about Jeffs but think for the most part a cool dark space is suffient, whether in a spice drawer, we have spice rack on the inside of our pantry door where I keep my rubs and a bunch of other larger containers of spices.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey Gator most spices are listed as 6 months then toss.

Warren


----------



## gator325 (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 1, 2020)

When I make batches, about half will fill 2 or 3 small (4oz) Ball canning jars (two lids on each ... a solid one on top and a second underneath I drilled holes in to make a shaker in each), and I vacseal the balance. Just keep all in the pantry. Batch usually lasts maybe 2 months. 
Ditto for a few other mixes I make (Meatheads Memphis Dust, Red Hot & Blue rub, pastrami seasoning, prime rib seasoning, etc)


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 1, 2020)

I store Jeff's Original Rub in a Tupperware type of container in the freezer up to 6 months.
The Texas Rub I keep in a similar container in a cupboard with my other spices.

Mike


----------



## gator325 (Jul 1, 2020)

Excellent idea.  I will try that.   Thanks.
bp


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Gator most spices are listed as 6 months then toss.
> 
> Warren


Not sure if funny or sad ... when we cleaned out my mothers kitchen, she must have had some spices born before me. Also had many many multiples of the same - like 4 of the huge containers of cayenne pepper - probably forgot she had and kept buying more.

Of course, she passed on the hoarding and CRS (can’t remember $xxx) genes


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 2, 2020)

Was the same around here spices older than me. Inscrutable but that was the old way throw nothing away.

Warren


----------



## sharryn (Jul 5, 2020)

I've always had a problem with my onion and garlic powders getting hard.  I did an internet search and found that keeping them in the freezer eliminated the problem because the freezer is the dryest place you can put them.  Also, brown sugar has a tendency to get hard and/or lumpy.  Since Jeff's rub has sugar and, I don't remember now, but probably onion and garlic powder, I decided to keep all of those spices and blends in the freezer and see how well it works.  I just did this about a week ago, so I'll update in about 6 months and let you know if it worked.


----------

